# 6dp5dt Bleeding & BFP, any hope?



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hello everyone, 
i am looking for some positive stories please or advice

i had two 5 days blasts transferred on wed 10th nov 

6500 ovitrille on wed 3rd nov

i started spotting this afternoon which slowly got worse as the night has gone on
so i thought sod it i will do a test and it came up strong positive not as dark as control but not far off it, hubby agreed i am not seeing things lol i know some may say it could be the trigger but i had that 2 weeks ago tomorrow and i tested at weekend to check it had gone and it had. the test i just used was a first response which can be used 6 days early. so now i have to test every day dont i lol  just dont know what to make of it really

iwabb xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Im no expert but if you tested at the weekend and it was BFN then this cant be the trigger in your system!!!!  I think you have just gone and got yourself a BFP!!!!!!  May I be the first to offer congratulations!!!!

As for the bleeding, I had heavy bleeding (clots sorry tmi!!) and cramps and the result is fast asleep in her bed as I type - so dont read too much into that!!!

Dont want to give you false hope but it all sounds pretty positive to me


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thankyou so much for your message it means alot and congrats on your little one. did u have your bleeding before test day and get bfp aswell?  my bleeding is quite heavy but no clots as yet only yukky crinone and also i have no cramps which is good. my lining on my last stimm scan it was over 12mm so if the embies are snuggling in, cause it is implantation time (and they must be cause secreting hcg) there is alot of lining to get through and some may be soming away? who knows
thanks once again
iwabb xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah its a long story but if you can see my bit on the bottom of my post you will see I initially thought it was a BFN.  I started bleeding the day before test date (my clinic do bloods 14 days after ec) so didnt even go for test as I was so sure it was over.  I had what I thought was a proper period.  Lasted the same length of time, as heavy as normal etc etc.......

I really hope this is your turn, certainly sounds like you've been through the mill


----------

